# Please Help with Old Bush Hog ID



## valuman (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi tractor brain trust. I bought an old, five foot Bush Hog last Fall and am hoping someone her can help identify the model for me. The only marking left on it is the Bush Hog branding on the gearbox. Here are some photos; thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Bush Hog SQ60...is my guess. B.


----------



## valuman (Sep 28, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Bush Hog SQ60...is my guess. B.


That looks right. Thank you! 

Do you know if there's any particular reason they called it a Squealer?


----------



## Grandpasghost (Mar 22, 2021)

valuman said:


> That looks right. Thank you!
> 
> Do you know if there's any particular reason they called it a Squealer?


Not sure if it was intentional at the factory but for the longest time I though my grandad was making a joke when he would say to grab the Squealer because those old 60s are extra noisy. Super simple and easy to work on though just make sure you have good ear pro lol.



https://bushhog.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/BHRotaryCuttersq36-sq84oldPM-03.pdf


----------



## valuman (Sep 28, 2020)

Grandpasghost said:


> Not sure if it was intentional at the factory but for the longest time I though my grandad was making a joke when he would say to grab the Squealer because those old 60s are extra noisy. Super simple and easy to work on though just make sure you have good ear pro lol.
> 
> 
> 
> https://bushhog.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/BHRotaryCuttersq36-sq84oldPM-03.pdf


Thank you for your reply and for the link! Super helpful!!!


----------

